# Zeitverzögertes Not-Aus Abschalten von FU



## Andreas28 (22 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ein FU (Tele. ATV71) soll über ein zeitverzögertes Not-Aus Relais sicher abgeschaltet werden. Die Freigabe wird bei Not Aus sofort abgeschaltet und der "Sichere Halt" Eingang wird zeitverzögert abgeschaltet (Aufgrund der hohen Masse muss der Antrieb gebremst werden). Derzeit verwenden wir ein Not-Aus Relais von Pilz oder Tele, bei beiden habe ich das Problem, dass diese Relais erst quittiert werden können, wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist. Ich benötige aber ein Relais welches ich auch vor Ablauf der Zeit quittieren kann oder einen Schaltungsvorschlag.

Vielen Dank in Voraus.


----------



## Oberchefe (22 Januar 2008)

Wie lange (in Sekunden) ist denn Deine Bremsrampe daß es so ein großes Problem ist die Verzögerungszeit abzuwarten?


----------



## Andreas28 (23 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

die Bremsrampe betägt zwischen 90 und 200 sec. je nach Maschine.


----------



## jabba (23 Januar 2008)

Schau Dir mal das PNOZ XV3.1 von Pilz an.

Unterlagen kann man bei Pilz laden.
Ich setze das bei Stop Kategorie 1 ein.


----------



## Andreas28 (23 Januar 2008)

Nach den Unterlagen im Internet sieht es so aus, als wenn es funktionieren könnte. 

Vielleicht kannst du mir aber sagen, ob das Not- Aus Relais quittiert werden kann auch wenn die eingestellte Zeit noch nicht abgelaufen ist.


----------



## jabba (24 Januar 2008)

Sollte gehen, aber einfach mal bei Pilz anrufen, der Service ist gut.

Hab das noch nie probiert, da ich nur immer mit 100-500ms arbeite.


----------



## Dumbledore (24 Januar 2008)

Andreas28 schrieb:


> die Bremsrampe betägt zwischen 90 und 200 sec. je nach Maschine.


 
Hallo auch,

jetzt würde mich mal echt interessieren, welche Maschine als Notbremsung eine SOOOO lange Rampe benötigt. Im Notfall wird doch so schnell wie technisch möglich abgebremst, oder gibt es da noch andere Überlegungen?

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## jabba (24 Januar 2008)

Dumbledore schrieb:


> Hallo auch,
> 
> jetzt würde mich mal echt interessieren, welche Maschine als Notbremsung eine SOOOO lange Rampe benötigt. Im Notfall wird doch so schnell wie technisch möglich abgebremst, oder gibt es da noch andere Überlegungen?
> 
> Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


 
Also bei extremen Massen kann das schon passieren.
Allerdings, da hast Du Recht  muss die Gefährdung genau betrachtet werden.
Z.B. Stillstandsüberwachung, verriegelte Türen usw.
Beim Altivar wäre zum Not-Stop auch noch ein Bremsrelais möglich.


----------



## Springbock (24 Januar 2008)

ich glaube das ist gar nicht erlaubt das relais frühzeitig zu reseten, so würdest du die not-aus funktion umgehen,


----------



## jabba (24 Januar 2008)

Häh?
Warum ?

Wenn der Not-Aus entriegelt wurde, alle Schutzmassnahmen in Takt sind, darf resetet werden. Einzig wenn beim abbremsen durch das wiedereinschalten ein Schaden oder eine Gefährung entsteht, muss das wiedereinschalten verhindert werden.


----------



## Andreas28 (20 Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

das Problem läst sich mit einem Pilz Not-Aus Relais (PNOZ s9) realisieren. Nach gedrücktem Not-Aus Taster und anschließend entriegelten Not-Aus Taster kann das Not-Aus Relais auch wenn die Zeit noch nicht abgelaufen ist quittiert werden.

Zur Maschine, dies ist eine Magnettrommel (Masse bis ca. 1000kg) die mit einer Drehzahl von bis zu 2400U/pro Min dreht. Um die Masse geregelt/gebremst zum Stoppen zu bringen wird diese Zeit (90-220sec.) benötigt. Beim Austrudeln lassen würde die Trommel nach seht langer Zeit erst zum Stehen kommen.

Danke für all eure Infos.


----------



## wincc (11 März 2008)

Solange deine Trommel ausreichend gesichert ist sollte das kein problem sein

ansonsten müsste man sich mal gedanken über einen größeren motor mit mehr bremsleistung oder um zusatzbremsen (scheiben oder zb lamellenbremsen) die bei notstop zusätzlich bremsen machen.

Die Masse solle kein Problem sein bei Wickelmaschinen habe ich Rollen zb Alu oder Papier / Folie mit 2.5t  die ich innerhalb von 3s  von 1500 u/min auf 0 bremsen muss bei Not-Stop


----------

